# Hummingbird 787c2 ?



## joeyd50 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have one I just put one on my boat, I had to buy a transducer and a GPS antenna. The FF works fine but the GPS test keeps saying GPS unconnected. I checked with Hummingbird and the Antenna is correct. The AS-GR16 antenna came with a short Y wire that I did not use. I just ran the wire from the antenna to the back of the unit. Do I need something else to get this working?
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 30, 2012)

The GPS antenna on my HB 597ci HD DI is built in, might post your question over at https://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php there is a wealth of information there including some people from HB

Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 31, 2012)

I went thru manuals on both units. Only thing I could find is line in antenna manual saying refer to manual of depth finder for settings, but I could not find anything about it in that manual. 
I am guessing one has to change some settings in depth finder. 

Also I saw that it has some wires for output to aux device red/12v, blk./ground, and white/signal. You may have already, but I would make sure those are taped off an insulated from each other.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 31, 2012)

Link to manual https://store.humminbird.cust.shopatron.com/media/document/757_787.pdf


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 31, 2012)

make sure the antenna has a clear and unobstructed view of the sky in a 360* view. I have a 788 ci HD and I got the "no gps fix" message for 5 minutes this past saturday. It finally locked on and was fine from there. I plan on raising my HU up about 12" soon to give it a better view of the sky, and hope it will do away with the "donut" issue as well.


----------



## joeyd50 (Aug 1, 2012)

TNtroller said:


> make sure the antenna has a clear and unobstructed view of the sky in a 360* view. I have a 788 ci HD and I got the "no gps fix" message for 5 minutes this past saturday. It finally locked on and was fine from there. I plan on raising my HU up about 12" soon to give it a better view of the sky, and hope it will do away with the "donut" issue as well.


I don't even get no GPS fix or the Satellite page. I get GPS unconnected.


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 1, 2012)

joeyd50 said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> > make sure the antenna has a clear and unobstructed view of the sky in a 360* view. I have a 788 ci HD and I got the "no gps fix" message for 5 minutes this past saturday. It finally locked on and was fine from there. I plan on raising my HU up about 12" soon to give it a better view of the sky, and hope it will do away with the "donut" issue as well.
> ...




guess you bette call HB, sounds like a defective unit then.


----------



## joeyd50 (Aug 3, 2012)

I couldn't do the software update I suck with computers, How bout does anyone know were I can get this checked out besides Hummingbird they want Like $170.00 to look at it. Be nice if it was close by.
Thanks
Joe
Turnersville area NJ


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 4, 2012)

Does it have an SD car slot? If so you can do the update from the SD card.


----------



## joeyd50 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea it has the SD slot, I logged on to my account with Hummingbird, there is my 787c2 I click download file with my SD card in the reader, I go to my unie, start it up hit restore defaults confern the restore put the card and nothing happens. Its supposed to as me if I want to install software updates but it doesn't.


----------



## joeyd50 (Aug 4, 2012)

I finally got the new software on my 787c2, I still don't have GPS, it still says GPS Unconnected. I'm still open to suggestions on that GPS issue, any help is appreciated.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's a possibility, the GPS antenna that you bought is defective. Do you know anyone with the same unit you can try it on? Can you return it to where you bought it and get another one?


----------



## nlester (Aug 5, 2012)

I have gotten good results on this forum.

https://www.xumba.scholleco.com/

This one runs a close second for Humminbird products

https://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like your wires are bad - I had the same problem and it turned out that the wire that connects the GPS was bad - changed it out and no problems


----------



## River (Aug 5, 2012)

You didnt cut and splice any wires did you ?.....River


----------



## joeyd50 (Aug 5, 2012)

I didn't cut any wires, the guy that sold me this unit has another one he's going to let me try.


----------



## nlester (Aug 11, 2012)

Did you get your GPS working???


----------



## joeyd50 (Aug 12, 2012)

nlester said:


> Did you get your GPS working???


Not yet, The guy with the other unit is a friend of my son's, I'm just waiting for him to drop off the other unit to try. I have another question, Does anyone know what GPS antenna a Humminbird 595c takes? I looked eveywhere and I can't fine it.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## nlester (Aug 12, 2012)

i would check with Humminbird but if this is correct, Humminbird has them on close out.

https://www.go2outfitters.com/HUM_AS_GR16_p/hum-as-gr16.htm
https://store.humminbird.com/products/530313?product_id=de10fc0586d8091fcbd505897b0f006f


----------



## joeyd50 (Aug 12, 2012)

nlester said:


> i would check with Humminbird but if this is correct, Humminbird has them on close out.
> 
> https://www.go2outfitters.com/HUM_AS_GR16_p/hum-as-gr16.htm
> https://store.humminbird.com/products/530313?product_id=de10fc0586d8091fcbd505897b0f006f


The AS GR16 is the one for the 595c, my son has a 595c, I tried my 787c2 on it and it came up GPS Unconnected, I put his 595c 0n my boat and it came up GPS connected, so there's nothing wrong with my Antenna.
Thanks for all the help
Joe


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 13, 2012)

joeyd50 said:


> nlester said:
> 
> 
> > i would check with Humminbird but if this is correct, Humminbird has them on close out.
> ...



Don't think it's the antenna, I think your unit has an issue, like the GPS part of it is bad. Did you try doing a factory reset?


----------



## nlester (Aug 14, 2012)

One thing I have done with my Humminbird 798HD when I was learning how to transfer way points between units, I got it so messed up that it would lock up. 

The unit would not let me reload the current software that I had on it. I downloaded the previous version of the software and loaded the previous version of the software to replace the current version with the previous version. Then I down loaded the current version of the software and loaded the current version on the unit. This cleared up my problem. I downloaded the previous version of the software from the unofficial humminbird side imaging website.

I am certain that Humminbird has a better method of reloading the software but I did not want to send my unit to them at the start of the fishing season.


----------



## joeyd50 (Aug 16, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> joeyd50 said:
> 
> 
> > nlester said:
> ...


I did the reset and downloaded the latest software, I'm pretty sure it's the unit.
Again Thanks Guys
Joe


----------

